# What kind of program do you use for ePCR's?



## Trashtruck (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm just curious as to what kind of ePCR's people use...the program that is.
As well as the +/- of them.
(Are paper charts even used anymore?)


----------



## medic417 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes paper is still used by many places.

A search of the site shows may discussions like this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2012)

We use a program called MEDS. Overall it is a really good. It gives you a precent score to make sure you have the whole PCR filled out. 

The only negatives for me are: you have to enter a lot of info for the PCR. The program freezes quite often. 

Also not a fan of an update that we did on our toughbooks to be "To be HIPAA secure". When ever we close the screen or don't use the computer for 5 minutes then it logs us off and we have to log back in.


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 8, 2012)

Discontinue thread, please.
I found other threads on this matter.


----------



## Joe (Sep 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> We use a program called MEDS. Overall it is a really good. It gives you a precent score to make sure you have the whole PCR filled out.
> 
> The only negatives for me are: you have to enter a lot of info for the PCR. The program freezes quite often.
> 
> Also not a fan of an update that we did on our toughbooks to be "To be HIPAA secure". When ever we close the screen or don't use the computer for 5 minutes then it logs us off and we have to log back in.



Meds is the worst! Were not on toughbooks though. Whatever computer we use is heavy, bulky, and im pretty sure you can heat your lunch up on them. They overheat as soon as you turn them on. The meds program freezes about every time you switch through your SOAP boxes. Never registers the scanner and freezes half way through scanning. Theres worse programs but theres also better haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2012)

Joe said:


> Meds is the worst! Were not on toughbooks though. Whatever computer we use is heavy, bulky, and im pretty sure you can heat your lunch up on them. They overheat as soon as you turn them on. The meds program freezes about every time you switch through your SOAP boxes. Never registers the scanner and freezes half way through scanning. Theres worse programs but theres also better haha



It doesn't freeze that much for us. Maybe once a week. We always end up breaking the toughbooks one way or another.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 8, 2012)

MEDS is actually a lot better than other programs I've used. Simple, just a lot of info needed. I've never had freezing issues, just occasional 3 sec pauses after you touch a tab but no biggie.!


----------



## frdude1000 (Sep 9, 2012)

We use RescueMedic PCR software.  See http://www.emergidata.com/products.php

Generally, it functions fine and gets the job done.  Lots of push buttons and multiple selects which is nice.  Program does have some glitches though in certain areas.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 9, 2012)

My First Aid Squad still uses paper PCRs. We've been making progress on converting the squad to the 21st century, but that's about 3rd or 4th on the things that the squad needs. 

The fire department here uses some chart system, I haven't used it because the paramedic on duty will usually fill it out after the call. He will have a notepad to write down a lot of stuff and write up the report after the call. If it is an ALS call they still have a few paper PCRs that they might fill out just for the hospital. AMR usually does the PCR that will go to the hospital.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

We are using a web app based program by ESO Solutions. I like the program itself, it's easy to use and doesn't require _that_ much more information than the paper charts. It also has a screen that you can bring up with large touch screen numbers to input vitals which is convenient. Once we got the CAD working it does all the times too, which is a godsend.

My beef is with out toughbooks, which are the giant laptops (CF-29s) usually found mounted in police cruisers. They're heavy, cumbersome, and do not convert to a tablet so having the patient sign from stretcher is very difficult for all involved. On non-IFT calls I find myself getting most of my info on a notepad and then charting it later since it's too much of a pain to carry around and half the time I don't have time during the transport to input everything anyway.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Sep 16, 2012)

We use SafetyPAD which is made by OPEN Inc.

I really like this program.  It creates a streamlined process for charting that is highly check box driven, with option for narrative.  This satisfies our reporting requirements to the State and County and is a decently agile platform.  The inerts of the program can be changed in anyway that meets your services needs and the developers seem open to adjusting the framework of the program to suit the needs of making the program better.

We chart on DRS ARMOR X10gx tablets (and have a couple DRS Hammerhead Xtreme tablets left) and they are really decent and nearly paramedic-proof...

http://www.safetypad.com/
http://www.drs.com/Products/TS/Armor.aspx
http://www.drs-ts.com/walkabout/products_specs_xtreme.html


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2012)

We use Fusion. 

I don't hate it. I don't love it. 

It just is. 

I preferred zoll.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 16, 2012)

We also use ESO, and I have to agree with Tigger, that it is a pretty easy program to use.  It is hundreds of times better than MedUSA, which was the first program we used.  It would freeze constantly, and was far from intuitive or easy to use.  I don't really have any complaints about the ESO software.

If only we had different computers.  We have toughbooks, but I really don't like them.  It seems like there is always some sort of issue with them.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 17, 2012)

In house developed software on our Ipads.


----------



## mrg86 (Sep 18, 2012)

Started using ESO two years ago, my department was one of the first two in the county to use it. A few problems to begin with but they were ironed out within 6 months. I haven't used any other programs but ESO seems to be pretty good.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Our service uses AmbuPro EMS (www.ambupro.net). I like it a lot; there's a lot you can do with it beyond "typing pretty run reports". I haven't used anything else but other users who work elsewhere have pretty uniformly stated their preference for AmbuPro over some of the other major competitors.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 19, 2012)

Currently using a very antiquated, inhouse developed program that is 10 years old..

Tried the Zoll program for 6 months and scrapped it after multiple issues.

By first of the year we will be using HealthEMS.


----------

